# Wood scrapers?



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

I wonder if anybody of you uses wood scrapers to finish their slingshots?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No but I have used a spokeshave from time to time.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

one of my favorite tools that i use in bow building is a card scraper. nothign more than a small chunk (3" by 4") of an old handsaw blade. Older handsaws are usually good quality steel, just make sure your not cutting up a rare Disston









Square one edge with a file, then use a drop of oil on the edge and rub the edge with the shaft of a hardened screwdriver to burnish it smooth and shiney. then tilt the screwdrive at a slight angle and take even hard pressured strokes on the edge. this is curl the edge over forming a very sharp "micro-plane". when this is pulled accross hardwoods, even figured woods will make beautiful little curls, like a very fine plane. I've never really used them on slingshots, but i use then all the time on bows.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I read a piece on making a card scraper out of a paint scraper and bought an appropriate sized scraper to make one. The article said to grind or file it back beyond the bevel and then proceed as you said. They are so nice to use, your posts will speed me us in getting one made. Thanks guys.

Al


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 13, 2011)

Most Definately!!
I have a full set (four) of factory carbon steel scrapers I purchased from BROWNELLS, many yrs ago!
But I also like pieces of common broken single strength glass, that is used until dull, then break another batch!!

Regards
Blackthorn


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I use broken glass a lot -- but I have a couple of old hand saws that I have been planning to use exactly as Gopher has described above. I just can't pull myself away from the slingshots, though (groan).


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> one of my favorite tools that i use in bow building is a card scraper. nothign more than a small chunk (3" by 4") of an old handsaw blade. Older handsaws are usually good quality steel, just make sure your not cutting up a rare Disston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gopher do you have a pic of one a these please?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*







*







​* The Card Scraper*

According to Hendrik Varju, "A card scraper is the kind of tool that doesn't make a lot of sense at first glance. You'll probably read about them several times but ignore them. After all, sandpaper works well and takes little skill to use. And when sandpaper gets dull, you just throw it away and grab a new 'sharp' sheet." Varju goes on to

The key to an effective scraper is the judicious application of file and burnisher. Essentially you begin by filing the edges 90° to the sides. Follow this up by rubbing the edges and sides across a medium grit waterstone to smooth the edges, and then finish off by drawing a burnisher across the edge to create a burr.

Using the scraper is fairly easy, and with a bit of practice you'll be on your way to reducing your dependency on whining orbital sanders and dust producing sandpaper. According to Varju, "Once you learn to sharpen and use a card scraper, you'll reach for it more often and wonder what you ever did without it."

For more information on using the card scraper, watch for Hendrik's upcoming article in the Aug/Sept issue of Canadian Woodworking Magazine.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is an article i wrote as part of a series for a traditional archery magazine. The other articles are on: spokeshave, rasps/files and drawknives. if you guys are interested.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks for pdf gopher, i'll be making some of them


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Gopher,

That is a good read. That's going straight in to the library.

Thanks again.

ps. your G10 design ROCKS!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats appreciated gopher thanks,and a good read on the card scraper hwark


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great information, Thanks


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for this post. And the PDF about these type of scrapers. Simpler than I thought to sharpen these. Will have to obtain some.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for your article on scrapers. I heard a paint scraper makes a decent wood scraper if you file it back past the bevel. I bought one to try, from your article I realize I will only be able to use one side, so I'll probably try to make one out of a flat sided piece of metal that will give me 8 useable edges. Do you know of other items that have the type of metal needed?

Incidentally, I have just put the finish coat on a couple of frames using your GS-9 design. I think it's a great design that has been overlooked by the group. I will use it for a bit then put out a posting on it, if someone doesn't beat me to it, and it would be great if someone did. I'm sure Charles would love this unit, if you read this Charles, look it up. It's the GS-9 on page 7 of Gophers shared designs. The picture doesn't do it justice at all. It looks really nice completed and in your hand. I made it to be little plinker for my grandsons, but now I have to make another for myself. Thanks for this design Gopher.

Al


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the compliments Al.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Here is an article i wrote as part of a series for a traditional archery magazine. The other articles are on: spokeshave, rasps/files and drawknives. if you guys are interested.


 Gopher, this is fantastic info! Thank you. I am going to pursue this very soon. I love all the tools and cool skills that are shared here on the forum. And i am a big fan of saving money to. Thanks again.


----------

